# More River Green pigeons...



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Cynthia and I fed the white (and other) pigeons on the green again at the weekend, along with the swans, geese and ducks. 

Here's a pic of some relaxed members of the flock soaking in the fresh water we provided.

Another pic or two to follow

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Unfortunately, some tails are beyond mere cold water washing!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That is how ours look when bathing in the winter - they're cold but love every minute.

Thanks, John.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We like a good drink after our lunch!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, all kids like to play in the "mud!"

Love your pictures, John! Those pijies look just great!

Would enjoy seeing more....any time!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Hey, all kids like to play in the "mud!"
> 
> Love your pictures, John! Those pijies look just great!
> 
> Would enjoy seeing more....any time!


Thanks  We'll have to get snappin'

John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your pictures are wonderuful John & the birds are stunning.  
It's so strange (for me anyway) to see a 'feral' flock of white pijjies. 

Thanks for sharing them with us.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, those are really gorgeous birds. They so look so healthy and pretty.
They re so lucky to have you provide for their needs.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi John,

I sure am enjoying looking at the those pictures, quite a party going on. The birds are lucky they have you and Cynthia, looking out for them, no wonder they look so good.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful pictures John and Cynthia and gorgeous birds. Like Cindy, it just blows my mind to see so many whites in a feral flock. A white pigeon is a rare sight as part of the flock at my local duck pond.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I really enjoyed looking at the pictures. Is this your same fantail flock?

The little squeaker that Cindy released looks as though he is doing just fine. 

Feather


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> They re so lucky to have you provide for their needs.


Not just us! I think wE are developing a nice little River Green Support group.

I provide food and fresh water three times a week, "R" does the other 4 days. She also keeps an eye out for sick and injured birds and organised a rescue for an Egyptian Goose with an infected leg last week. I have yet to meet her but we have talked on the phone.

Then there is "P". I don't know how often she feeds the River Green birds, but she always seems to be there when I go. Yesterday she phoned me about one that had thread tangled tightly round its feet. I didn't see it when I went down yesterday but today she helped me find it and unravel the thread.

Today I also met another elderly man who had corn for the pigeons and bread for the ducks swans and geese. And I know another lady, "Y" changes the water regularly and gives the pigeons a bit of seed: every little helps.

I also know that Joan has stopped there when her grandson gives her a lift.

And that is excluding all the people that feed the swans. There are some that take sacks of food. others with carrier bags and families that arrive with each member carrying a neat little bag of chopped bread.

These are some of the swans:


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

I love the white piggies. Here in London it is unusual to see a pure white piggie. Occasionally you might see one in a small flock. I'd really like to see a group of white piggies all at the same time. Now thats something I will look forward to!!!!!!


----------

